# Hickory Wood



## Ricky Davidson (Jan 8, 2019)

I have a pickup bed trailer full of shagbark hickory. Wood was cut and split in November of 2017 and has been kept dry since. Size ranges anywhere from small chunks all the way to firewood sized logs. I am needing to get rid of it but I have no idea what it is worth. How much should I ask for it?


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 8, 2019)

Buy a stick burner and use it


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 9, 2019)

Figure that's probably just short of a half cord of wood?

(This also depends greatly on where you're located) Where I'm from, you'd prob fetch about 40 bucks for it.

Edit: maybe a bit less . That looks more in the range of a quarter cord.

I'd buy it, but I doubt we're neighbors :-)


----------



## zwiller (Jan 9, 2019)

Around here firewood is plenty and that's basically worth nothing maybe case of beer for delivery BUT there could be a stick burner looking for some hickory willing to pay.


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 9, 2019)

Yep that’s about 1/4 cord or less. If that was my wood it would go for good money. 25 a wheel borrow or that comes out too 700 a cord. Worth something to the right person and worth nothing to the wrong person. Someone spend a lot of time turning that into fire wood.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 9, 2019)

700 a cord?!  WOW.  
R
 Ricky Davidson
 would be worth a try to put on Craig's List.


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 9, 2019)

That’s becuase it’s being bought in smaller quantities. That’s how it always goes when buying something in life. Those bags at Home Depot that have oak or apple wood Chunks have about 1/4 wheel barrow full and cost like 20$ that would come out to like 3000$ a cord guarantee.   
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is how I hook up my customers with every wheel barrow. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
6 wheel barrow loads came out too about 1/4 cord


https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/for/d/portland-quality-bbq-smoking-firewood/6788772735.html


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 9, 2019)

As said depends on where you are and who may buy it and for what reason they want it. Here it would be a give away just to get rid of it. What we pay is a crazy thing when broken down in small amounts look at potato chips $3.00 plus for a ounce. 

Warren


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 9, 2019)

Are u from Arizona or something? If a very warm place then yes I could see what your saying. Might be worth good money tho if no good trees around for cooking in the area tho


----------

